# I downloaded the demo of Dungeon Siege 2



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 18, 2006)

It was a good thing I downloaded the demo before I purchased this game because this is quite possibly the worst game I have tried in a very long time. 

At the start of the game you are told to report for training and the NPC in charge of your training likes to refer to you as maggot. He keeps telling me that I won't survive "in there" and just wait till he gets me "in there" so he can show me how little time I have left. The only problem is that after trying for at least 15 minutes I could never find the "in there" he was referring to so I never did get to discover how easily he was going to best me in my training.

I might try to find "in there" one more time before I delete all the associated files.

Rahl

Edit: A few other notes about this game: The graphics were far below todays standards and this game did not even support any widescreen display modes, the best display it offers is 1024x768 32 bit color. Now granted this is the demo of the actual game but if it was my demo I would want the graphics, at the very least, to be as good as they can be, so I have to assume they are. The graphics engine for this game seems to be old technology and I would recommend that this game gets passed by, its a real dissappointment.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Faq?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 18, 2006)

I played it for awhile but got bored. I couldnt shake the feeling either that I was always missing things and doing thing wrong! ;(


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 18, 2006)

Actually i tried it again and I was missing the part where I needed to ask the NPC to open the door, once I did that I got further into the game but I soon discovered I was bored as well.

Rahl


----------

